# Stratosphere Hardware Info on Home Screen



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

Recently received a good condition strat, but it has this hardware info in black text on the Home screen. Wiped, rooted, it's still there. Tried editing the /efc/imei/keystr file to ON as others have suggested, text is still there. Any ideas how to get rid of it?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

That is interesting, did you root it yourself or did you use Dwitherell's rooted stock? You could try this but I am not sure as to if it would work, but hey it's worth a shot.


----------



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

Furcht said:


> That is interesting, did you root it yourself or did you use Dwitherell's rooted stock? You could try thisbut I am not sure as to if it would work, but hey it's worth a shot.


I received the phone in this condition. I then proceeded to root using odin and tweaked2.2 and ei2 tweakstock kernel.

I tried your method that you reposted, and it did not work. My phone does not have an /efs/FactoryApp folder


----------



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

bigbangtech said:


> View attachment 41841


Does anyone know what this type of info display is called? So I at least know what to search for on the net?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmm, I am still trying to figure this one out, does it still appear when you use a different home launcher or if you use a different rom?


----------



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

Furcht said:


> Hmm, I am still trying to figure this one out, does it still appear when you use a different home launcher or if you use a different rom?


When I used ADW, the text goes away.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Makes me think that it might be a twlauncher thing but you said you flashed tweaked on it. Could be in one of the "partitions" that doesn't get wiped when flashing.


----------



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

Furcht said:


> Makes me think that it might be a twlauncher thing but you said you flashed tweaked on it. Could be in one of the "partitions" that doesn't get wiped when flashing.


So I got the phone from fleabay and it was unrooted stock, and was offering to installl the latest OTA, and it had the text on home screen.
Flashed Tweaked, and that did not remove the text.
Flashing a virgin unrooted FF1, text still there.
Flashing a virgin unrooted GC1, text still there.
Use ADW Launcher, and text is not there.

I'm using this as a backup phone for google voice/grooveip so it's not that big of a deal.

But I'm the type of guy that this just drives me nuts not knowing how to get rid of this text, when other android phones have had a similar problem and have solutions LOL


----------



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

So, I noticed an even more annoying problem (for me at least). The phone never displays a lock screen! Doesn't matter if I setup a pin code or pattern lock, if I turn the phone off, and press the power buttona gain, I never get the lock screen.

I just flashed back to stock EI2 with stock recovery, and still it won't lock.

And of course, the diagnostic hardware screen is still on the screen! LOL


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Can you run a command for me in a terminal emulator

```
<br />
su<br />
ls -R /efs/ >> /sdcard/lsofefs.txt<br />
```
then can you put that txt file on pastebin or here.


----------



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is the dump you asked for.

I noticed something that I hadn't before:

When the phone starts up, right before it gets to the home screen, the pin-lock screen pops up asking for a pin, but immediately disappears, and the phone never locks again.

```
<br />
<br />
/efs/:<br />
cryptprop_onetimeboot<br />
cryptprop_securewipedata<br />
dmp<br />
imei<br />
cryptprop_applied_result<br />
cryptprop_lockscreen.patterneverchosen<br />
imei.bak<br />
cryptprop_lockscreen.password_type<br />
edk_p<br />
cryptprop_lock_pattern_autolock<br />
cryptprop_lock_pattern_visible_pattern<br />
cryptprop_lock_pattern_tactile_feedback_enabled<br />
cryptprop_devicelock_pattern_enabled<br />
<br />
/efs//dmp:<br />
sett<br />
<br />
/efs//dmp/sett:<br />
system<br />
secure<br />
<br />
/efs//dmp/sett/system:<br />
volume_ring_last_audible<br />
vibrate_on<br />
screen_brightness_mode<br />
volume_system<br />
volume_notification<br />
mode_ringer<br />
volume_ring<br />
<br />
/efs//dmp/sett/secure:<br />
<br />
/efs//imei:<br />
<br />
/efs//imei.bak:<br />
bt.txt<br />
keystr<br />
<br />
<br />
```


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

The only file that is different on my system then yours is that keystr file, can you do 

```
<br />
file /efs/imei.bak/keystr<br />
```
Since it is in a different dir (the .bak) it shouldn't be doing anything.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually can you also mount /system as RW and then go to /system/app and delete factorytest.apk it shouldn't be getting called to begin with unless there is another partition calling it at boot.


----------



## bigbangtech (Jun 14, 2013)

Furcht said:


> Actually can you also mount /system as RW and then go to /system/app and delete factorytest.apk it shouldn't be getting called to begin with unless there is another partition calling it at boot.


I renamed factorytest.apk to factorytest.bak, there was no change, still hardware info and no locking.

The contents of the keystr file is just one word "ON" without the quotes


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmm, that's very odd, give me a few days to get home (currently in the mountains with no laptop or desktop) and I'll try to assist you again when I get back.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I work as a tech at a pawn shop and have 2 stratospheres with this same issue. I noticed that if you stop the systeminfo service (under running services) the text will go away only to reappear again after some time, or after a reboot.


----------

